# Should I buy a professional saw?



## Dommm (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, from now on i will be cutting about 20 cords (16 inch long) of hard wood for my fire stove. Im felling, limbing, and bucking in the forest, maximum about 15inch diameter . As a homeowner I have a poulan pro 18inch 42cc but its not powerfull and reliable enough. My question is should i go for the pro saw? Im looking for the stihl 291 at 499$ canuck dollar or the or the 261 at 699$. Also should i keep my poulan for limbing or cutting fir at home and when i can risk hitting the ground and rock ? 

Thanks !


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 2, 2017)

I'd look at the 362. The 291 isn't a pro saw. The 261 is, but it's better suited as a limbing saw IMO.


----------



## Brian72 (Aug 2, 2017)

You'll never regret buying a good pro saw from any of the top manufacturers. I don't have any experience with the smaller stihl saws so I can't comment on that particular saw. I have stihl, echo and husky pro saws and all perform well. Much better power than homeowner saws. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhenderson (Aug 2, 2017)

Nobody ever regrets buying a quality tool. Homeowner saws are cheap for good reasons.


----------



## huskyboy (Aug 2, 2017)

Husky 555/jonsered 2258, 18" bar 3/8 semi chisel, thank me later


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 2, 2017)

Husky 555 for the price is a great 60cc firewood saw. The new edition 261c wouldn't have any problem doing 20 cords a year, as well. You mentioned 15" diameter just right for these two. Keep the Poulan, it's not worth as much to you to sell is it is to keep if you find yourself in a "pinch."


----------



## Armbru84 (Aug 2, 2017)

Definitely keep the Poulan. If your going the new route...362 or 555. 

Ported 261 would be a good option too.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 2, 2017)

If ya plan on fallin trees get the biggest saw you can afford and handle

60cc would be a minimum


----------



## madhatte (Aug 2, 2017)

Buy used pro gear. Best bang for the buck. Warning you now: you won't be able to stop at just one.


----------



## millalien (Aug 3, 2017)

Jhenderson said:


> Nobody ever regrets buying a quality tool. Homeowner saws are cheap for good reasons.



Yup. I've got several dead or dying consumer and prosumer level saws that just ran out of steam. Those have been replaced with new or good-as-new used saws (one of which is twice old as the dead ones.) The pro saws run better for longer. I'm not a professional wood cutter, I just cut timber for my own account, but I cut enough the function and durability matter.


----------



## huskyboy (Aug 3, 2017)

362 isn't as exciting or have as good bang for buck as some of the other options out there but they are smooth and reliable. I'd venture to say I'd take one over a 036 for firewood, better airfilter and spring AV for all day use. A echo 590 is a great saw for the money. Can't really go wrong with any of the pro 60 cc options out there. Pick one you like.


----------



## bitzer (Aug 4, 2017)

Why screw around? Buy a 372/441 or the like. An extra pound or two for a lot more power. Then you've got a little saw and a big saw instead of a little saw and a medium saw.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 4, 2017)

^^^ this. +it gonna be fast in that size wood. my "go to's" are 50 & 70ish cc.


----------



## Big_Al (Aug 4, 2017)

My 362 is my go to saw. Been a good reliable saw.


----------



## jasper nl (Aug 6, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> If ya plan on fallin trees get the biggest saw you can afford and handle
> 
> 60cc would be a minimum


depending how manny trees you have the entire day walking around with a big saw for little extra stuf isnt nice


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 6, 2017)

But then big saws is nice when you need a big saw.

a stihl 441 isn't so bad to carry all day, and the 362's are even lighter. 

the husky stuff is arguably lighter...


----------



## jasper nl (Aug 6, 2017)

biggest i work with are a husqy 353 and stihl 028wood boss i get everything i want with it biggest whas about 80 cm costs a bit of extra time but i have not enof work for a bigger one


----------



## SeMoTony (Aug 6, 2017)

Dommm said:


> Hi, from now on i will be cutting about 20 cords (16 inch long) of hard wood for my fire stove. Im felling, limbing, and bucking in the forest, maximum about 15inch diameter . As a homeowner I have a poulan pro 18inch 42cc but its not powerfull and reliable enough. My question is should i go for the pro saw? Im looking for the stihl 291 at 499$ canuck dollar or the or the 261 at 699$. Also should i keep my poulan for limbing or cutting fir at home and when i can risk hitting the ground and rock ?
> 
> Thanks !


I wood. I also wood look on the Tradin Post to find a way to get a hold of the size saw that wood work for you. I have purchased three saws from the TP with no complaints on my part. If you go there just be sure to deal with someone who's been a member here for awhile for your own peace of mind. 
Stay safe


----------



## madhatte (Aug 6, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> But then big saws is nice when you need a big saw.
> 
> a stihl 441 isn't so bad to carry all day, and the 362's are even lighter.
> 
> the husky stuff is arguably lighter...



The saw I have the most time on is the Stihl 044/MS440. I can honestly recommend that saw for most everything that isn't pruning roses or falling OG redwoods. I am also very fond of the Husky 562XP and the Dolmar 7900. They all weigh about the same give or take a pound or so and occupy about the same space in a truck. "But those are all so big!!" I hear some voices in the back saying. No, they're not. They are good, dependable, all-purpose machines that will last a long time and just keep on getting the job done. They also all still have new parts available, which is more than I can say for a few of my other favorite saws.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 6, 2017)

jasper nl said:


> biggest i work with are a husqy 353 and stihl 028wood boss i get everything i want with it biggest whas about 80 cm costs a bit of extra time but i have not enof work for a bigger one



try a saw with better then 70cc,

Ya won't likely go back to the 028's or for that matter any 50-60cc saws for falling ever again. Especially if yer planning on getting any production done.


----------



## jasper nl (Aug 6, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> try a saw with better then 70cc,
> 
> Ya won't likely go back to the 028's or for that matter any 50-60cc saws for falling ever again. Especially if yer planning on getting any production done.


most of the timeworking on private propertys with people around me that have no experience with chainsaws so better not


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 7, 2017)

jasper nl said:


> most of the timeworking on private propertys with people around me that have no experience with chainsaws so better not


Um yeah thats my bread and butter, and I don't fall timber with anything less then 70cc, if you're the pro might as well act like it and have the right gear.

Besides, its not like ya got some yocal hanging onto the other end of the saw while yer cutting stuff, that would be weird and awkward.


----------



## huskyboy (Aug 7, 2017)

bitzer said:


> Why screw around? Buy a 372/441 or the like. An extra pound or two for a lot more power. Then you've got a little saw and a big saw instead of a little saw and a medium saw.


50cc and a 70-90cc cuts a lot of firewood. I'd be falling with 70cc and up.


----------



## Kiwi Kauri (Aug 7, 2017)

Dommm said:


> Hi, from now on i will be cutting about 20 cords (16 inch long) of hard wood for my fire stove. Im felling, limbing, and bucking in the forest, maximum about 15inch diameter . As a homeowner I have a poulan pro 18inch 42cc but its not powerfull and reliable enough. My question is should i go for the pro saw? Im looking for the stihl 291 at 499$ canuck dollar or the or the 261 at 699$. Also should i keep my poulan for limbing or cutting fir at home and when i can risk hitting the ground and rock ?
> 
> Thanks !


I destroyed (over-worked) 3 saws before buying an MS261 and have noticed a huge difference. A big one is comfort and control from a better design and reliability. It always depends on how hard you work a saw I guess but if get a pro saw they are designed with more solid metal and parts that are going to be replaceable long term. I find the MS261 really easy to maintain which makes it more likely I will take care of it. Happy chopping


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 7, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> try a saw with better then 70cc,
> 
> Ya won't likely go back to the 028's or for that matter any 50-60cc saws for falling ever again. Especially if yer planning on getting any production done.



Dunno, I have saws to 100cc, the 36/360/361/362 are my go to saws.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 7, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Dunno, I have saws to 100cc, the 36/360/361/362 are my go to saws.



and exactly how much hand falling do you do, what with all the heavy equipment you run?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 7, 2017)

About 6 years ago I was looking for some saws to cut small logs ranging from 18'' to 30'' so I took a chance on the Husky 460. Knowing that it was cheap saw I was not expecting too much from them. They had to be saws that if they were run over or inadvertently destroyed no big deal. I tried to find some Stihls, but Stihl is not available unless you drive some place. So I ordered three 460's and they are still running strong without many issues. They are lite enough to do limbing work yet they can get through logs up to 30''. What is not to like. They are my go to saw when small work comes up. When just logs come up especially Oak logs I have much larger saws that are not reasonable to do small work. After several years experience behind me pro saws are not always the answer. However if you are climbing often and can not afford to have an issue when you are up a tree then pro saws are the only solution. Thanks


----------



## bitzer (Aug 7, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> and exactly how much hand falling do you do, what with all the heavy equipment you run?



That's what I was thinking. I thought they were 99% mechanized.


----------



## bitzer (Aug 7, 2017)

When did this become the Firewood/chainsaw forum by the way?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 8, 2017)

Bitzer this is not the place where people help each other out with good Firewood/chainsaw concepts this is the place where every body just rags on every one else. Thanks for your observation. Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 8, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Bitzer this is not the place where people help each other out with good Firewood/chainsaw concepts this is the place where every body just rags on every one else. Thanks for your observation. Thanks



Only folks gettin ragged on around here are posers and firewood hacks trying tell loggers how to log.

Man asked about getting a professional sized saw for falling timber, the correct answer is more power is safer, period. 

The rest of it is folks trying to justify little saws and the 20 minutes it takes to put a tree on the ground.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 8, 2017)

North you must be a log hack cause it takes so many trees to fill up a truck in Wash. Grew up there. What kind of poser are you? Probably not a logger at all. Thanks


----------



## bitzer (Aug 8, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Bitzer this is not the place where people help each other out with good Firewood/chainsaw concepts this is the place where every body just rags on every one else. Thanks for your observation. Thanks



Kinda like Northy said, this is where people stop in once in a while to ask the pros questions and when they don't like the answers they argue back or don't reply at all, which makes it seem like our time is a complete waste of time. 

If you're falling timber you don't want a homeowner saw. The 460 is a turd of a saw for power by the way. You ever open it up to see the port sizes? About half what they should be. You can get them to run decent with a lot of Dremel work.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 8, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> North you must be a log hack cause it takes so many trees to fill up a truck in Wash. Grew up there. What kind of poser are you? Probably not a logger at all. Thanks



exactly how many trees is it oh mighty guru?

did ya live here or did you work in the woods? cause there is a big difference between the two, not to mention the timber here is very different then it was 20 or 30 years ago.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 8, 2017)

Forestry/fire nerd here. I cut pretty often though, whether on fires or clearing roads or killing snags or the occasional yard removal for a friend or whatever. There is no way I'm willing to put up with the maintenance issues of cheap equipment, especially when I have to supply a crew with working machines. Have you seen the mental gymnastics WADNR has to go through to justify equipping their crews with MS390's? Junk saws cost more in the long run, period. Buy bigger than you need, and better than you think you need, and it'll never let you down. It's called "Margin Of Error". 

Note also that folks who use the snot outta their gear don't take kindly to being talked down to by folks who do not. Unless you're moving 100+ cords per year, "firewood" and "pro" are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 8, 2017)

His question was stated as a homeowner cutting firewood to heat his home. I do the same (for over 35 years) and my 262,562,390 work just fine and could get by nicely with 262, 562 for the size of wood he is cutting. You will not regret buying a pro 60-70cc saw. 562 will make fast work of 15 inch logs. Keep a sharp chain and enjoy. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Jblain (Aug 8, 2017)

I prefer a 50 cc and a 72 cc pro saw. They are reliable if you keep them serviced. My go to is a woods ported 346xp and a 272xp with a muffler mod. If you want one saw, a 60 cc saw would do too. Best offense on any saw is a sharp chain though... cheers


----------



## Skeans (Aug 9, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> North you must be a log hack cause it takes so many trees to fill up a truck in Wash. Grew up there. What kind of poser are you? Probably not a logger at all. Thanks


It takes how many trees to fill a load up export here in the PNW? Normal wood I'm in personally 3 trees will make a load no problem. Now are you going to call me a hack as well being a 4th generation faller?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemoore98 (Aug 9, 2017)

I switched my saw fleet over to professional series saws from homeowner/"farm" grade saws a couple years ago and couldn't be happier. 

I currently have a ma261cm and ms441cm. For 15" wood you will be very happy with a ms261cm and 20" bar/chain. Great power to weight (more power and less weight than a ms290/ms291). Your projected cord usage is pretty high and you'll have a decent amount of saw time the lighter weight will give you a hard days work with minimal fatigue. 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit (Aug 10, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> North you must be a log hack cause it takes so many trees to fill up a truck in Wash. Grew up there. What kind of poser are you? Probably not a logger at all. Thanks



He's a logger. He's not a fuel reductions thinner, a firewood hack, or a weekend warrior wannabe. Logger. Nuff said?

Back on topic If you want professional grade results, by a professional grade saw. And take care of it.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 11, 2017)

I logged many moons ago, for a short while. firewoodhack now. qtla ^^^ his last line


----------



## In4apenny (Aug 11, 2017)

I pack a 661 all day felling mountain timber in East Tennessee. That being said my choice of a firewood saw would be a ported 441 with a 20" bar and a carbide chain. I can buy that combo for 900.00 New after taxes at the shop I use. 

If you're doing 20 chord a year you'll only need to sharpen 5 or 6 times if you keep it out of the dirt and such. You'll also never need to buy another saw. It may be to heavy for you if you're not used to packing the such all day though. 

Oh, I wish I could get a load of logs from 3 or 4 trees. That must be really nice. It takes me 20 at least and that's only if it's a good stand.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2017)

15" diameter max on the stump? 20 chords per year? Save your money. There's a NIB ms271 for sale for a good price in the trading forum. You won't wear it out as long as you do your part; sharp chains, decent premix, clean air filter.


----------



## bitzer (Aug 12, 2017)

Chords per year thats hilarious. My kids play several chords per minute on the pie ana


----------



## jasper nl (Aug 12, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Um yeah thats my bread and butter, and I don't fall timber with anything less then 70cc, if you're the pro might as well act like it and have the right gear.
> 
> Besides, its not like ya got some yocal hanging onto the other end of the saw while yer cutting stuff, that would be weird and awkward.


just dont l need it the most of the time its max 35/40 cm over here i work with some people together thnee have stihl 880s and so on its one call and i have it lying dont need it for 1 ore 2 times a year
on the moment my main saw is a 353 Husqvarna and i can get 99% with it till now


----------

